# Using Activated Charcoal



## sakura1024 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to use AC in my shaving soap. Has anyone used it in MP before? How did it turn out? Does it add or take anything away from the soap? TIA!


----------



## llineb (Feb 18, 2012)

I made a complexion bar using it because it is good for acne and the only problem I had was the lather was black if I used too much.  I made a second batch and just swirled it in and the lather turned out much lighter but still had a black tint.


----------



## soapballs (Feb 26, 2014)

sakura1024 said:


> I would like to use AC in my shaving soap. Has anyone used it in MP before? How did it turn out? Does it add or take anything away from the soap? TIA!


 
What benefit does the active charcoal give one?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 1, 2014)

soapballs said:


> What benefit does the active charcoal give one?



........   what are the benefits of activated charcoal in soap , its a detox for the skin , draws out toxins.
here is a short but good link to give you an over-view 
[  http://www.livestrong.com/article/131981-charcoal-soap-acne/  ]


----------

